# Help with 1066 Engine Serial ID



## fulldraw68 (Oct 12, 2011)

My son and I just bought a 1066 a couple months ago. We are getting into pulling in our local MATPA association. Now the season is over and we are starting to do some "work" on the tractor. First thing is identifying exactly what we got. Guy we bought it form said the engine came out of a IH combine. I think I have the serial number off the engine correct but have found nothing on the web to help me figure out what it means.....Serial on engine is 414TF20075721....hard to read...but I think I have it correct...

I know the 414 means the 414 engine....is that a DT? Also if anyone can give me any other info about this serial I'd appreciate it. The "tractor" serial plate has been painted over so cannot read that one yet. We are going to use some paint thinner/remover and try to get to that one as well.

Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.


----------

